# Buttress root



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

DartMan said:


> Ben,
> 
> The root is COOL! 8)
> You just had to hold us off, didn't you? Come on, give it up ..................................... TELL US MORE!
> ...













I didn't want to hi-jack the other thread so starting this thread.
Brent Brock and I just happened to start buttress roots the same weekend. I was originally just going to cover mine with silicone and coco fiber, but after seeing what he did with concrete and paints, I had to change directions.

Here is a link to the building of mine, just a rough page of pics:
http://thechocohut.homestead.com/DIY_ButtressRoot.html

Brent has done a wonderful write-up on this process. Anyone who is remotely thinking about trying will need to read it once its posted publicly (he may have but not 100% yet so I won't post it), but here is what he does have on his site: 
Brent's page
and Brent's home page http://www.bbrock.frognet.org/Default.htm


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Ben,

REAL nice Ben! I'll be sure to keep my eyes out from more information on how to do this. 

REALLY COOL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

DartMan said:


> Ben,
> 
> REAL nice Ben! I'll be sure to keep my eyes out from more information on how to do this.
> 
> REALLY COOL!


Thanks, but you really need to thank Brent for this write-up.
He did post it on Frognet so I will share 
DIY Trees and Roots


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

I had read the artilce by Brent and had decided to try out two samples using shaped polystyrene as a base and ceramic tile cement as the skin.

I tinted the cement and used acrylic paints to shade the surface texture.

Exposed root front:









Exposed root side:









Exposed root back: show polystyrene base









Exposed root close-up: showing moss effect









Small buttress root: This has only the tinted cement, no shading has been done yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice work Darryl!
It is pretty easy once you get started.
This is going to help me out a lot. No more looking for that just right piece of wood. Just make the shape you need!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

When you say tile cement.. is that grout your talking about?

Do you use sanded or non sanded grout?

-Frank


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Curious how long you let it cure in vinegar/scrub it?

Ryan

AMAZING strides you all have made in vivs because of these articles!


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

Why isnt the Chocohut site working?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Bgreen said:


> DartMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ben,
> ...


Hey Ben, Thanks for sharing this link to Brent's write up. 

Brent, this is an Awesome page! Great work, and Thanks for sharing this valuable info. 

( :idea: hmmm... another project to ad to my list. Wow, what a list. Will I ever get it done? :roll: )


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

We used a vinylized thinset mortar. You can get it from Home Depot for cheap. It is called CustomBlend Standard Thin-set mortar and I mixed it with the Ace Concrete Primer and Bonding Additive, no water. 

The vinegar is a safety step, and with using the Additive in the mix instead of water that adds another degree of safety, but I just paint brushed the vinegar on and let it sit for 10 mins rinsed and repeated. 

If you are having trouble with my site try this link: 
http://thechocohut.homestead.com/TheChocoHut.html 
My url is forwarded and it seems to cause problems with some peoples web browsers.

If you are going to try this, I recommend it to any one with a DIY bone, find a few pictures and go from there. Here is a search I did: Buttress Root images
But these are a few that I like:
Good vine and moss coverage, with brown base
Great texture and lichen growth


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok so is that just normal tile cement? Those look great, I might need to try that in a tank I am starting. I have not been able to find concrete color though, adny ideas?

I have some of the quick dry mortor someplace but have never tried it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

The stuff I used was kept with the other tile and mortars. It's brand name is CustomBlend and was pretty much the cheapest stuff.
Looks like this:








I started with a grey mortar, because it was the only thing thay had, and went back to the concrete section and picked up a bottle of Quickcrete Color. Have several colors, but depending on the tree a gray base could be fine. I believe it was Dave Calkins, who posted a lot of info on painting and coloring these projects ( well he started this whole path)
I used a paint called Patio Paint. When I was done painting, I black-washed the whole piece (very watered down black paint) to dull the colors. 

Do this out-side on the tank if you can! It was a major pain to do this in a tank. No room to work, and a pain to clean up.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I may look into that this weekend as I am hoping to get off my butt and get some tanks going.


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow - that article is sick. Don't know if Brent reads here - but that is
awesome work. Can't wait till the holidaze are over so I can start another tank...

Hey Ben - about the `great texture and lichen growth` picture. The special effects industry uses a wire brush to put in texture on fake mountains and buildings. I think that would work real on these also. The
article mentions using latex stamps for texture but said they barely show
on the finished product. That kinda' irks me so if I'm gonna' take the time to make something like this, I'd take the time to get in the exact texture I want.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

You will have to just play with the mortar and get a feel for it.
It just wants to smooth itself out as it goes. If you make the mix a liitle dryer if will help. Most trees in the rainforest are very smooth to help shed the water. I just used a big wet paint brush and like how mine turned out, and a wire brush would work great to get a rough texture. 
As more and more people try their hand at this and others keep doing it, we are going to see some very wild and cool things in the future!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

*What about moss growth & Bromeliad attachment?*

Hey guys,

Have any of you had these in place long enough to notice if you have any moss growth or if any epiphatic plants will attach to the artificials?

They look great but I do think natural moss growth, etc. will add to the micro-environment.

Just my $ 0.974 (adjusted for inflation).

Neal


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

....sticky anyone?


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

I have hade the tree base in the viv for about a month now and the moss is aready well adhered.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Question:
Instead of ONLY using mortar, couldn't you take a section where you could add epiphytes. i.e. where you didn't have mortar, put handi-foam/fomo/great stuff, carve it to bland with the mortar, and just play around with it and maybe put a basket in it or something. Just an idea.


----------

